

Show HN: Instantly stream movies for free in any browser - milankragujevic
http://betterpopcorn.imilan.me/?ref=hackernews

======
milankragujevic
Why so little upvotes? Is the application bad? Are the two advertisements
really annoying? Are you having issues? Is it just not interesting? Comment so
next time I do better. I'm new in all of this.

------
ocdtrekkie
What's the legality of this service?

~~~
milankragujevic
It's somewhat illegal but you're only downloading content so it's less illegal
than a torrent where you're also uploading the content.

